# NZ Helo pilots video of Fighter pilots *video*



## Popurhedoff (5 Jul 2012)

Found this on another site, cant stop laughing... nice video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL409PwA8v8&feature=player_embedded

I was thinking of you Duey.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## brihard (10 Jul 2012)

HAH!

This is friggin' hilarious. Very well done song and video.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2012)

http://itunes.apple.com/nz/album/jet-pilot/id284566773


----------

